# What did you guys do for DD-Anniversary?



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

We are R, but it's hard stuff it's not for the weak at all. There are days I want to throw in the towel and walk away. There are days I want to cry the day away. 
DD is a few weeks away. But tomorrow is the date it all went down. Ugh.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

That first Dday anniversary is tough. Sometimes the thought of if is harder than the actual day though. 
I reclaimed the day. We we t camping for the weekend, just the two of us and we had a lovely time. Now I have that memory of the day, a much more positive one.
Have you spoken to H about it? 
Is he aware that tomorrow is going to be difficult for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

We had an entire week of dday so Im still undecided. It will be the end of Feb-first of March. I'd really like to get him a card "looks like we made it" kind of thing and then do something nice together to kind of take that time back. Stop letting her steal from me so to speak.

Thought about that? I agree with DG- take the day back as your own. Get naked all day or something fun.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

typed too fast and sented to fast.
DD is 3/1
affair date is 1/16


----------



## PurpleLion (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband and I went out to breakfast, did our typical individual routines throughout the day, and then had loud sex in the evening. Our kids had gone on a trip, so we spend the rest of the evening naked. It's been years since we've done that.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

I've heard of ideas for reclaiming that day...and doing a ritual of letting go of the past. Example, you both write something down of what you want to let go of and then tie it to a balloon and let it fly away. 

Symbolic but can still be powerful..when you are ready of course. 'm not there yet.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

daggeredheart said:


> I've heard of ideas for reclaiming that day...and doing a ritual of letting go of the past. Example, you both write something down of what you want to let go of and then tie it to a balloon and let it fly away.
> 
> Symbolic but can still be powerful..when you are ready of course. 'm not there yet.


How about I print off one of her many pics on the internet and burn that mutha!!!!:rofl:


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

My wife and I didn't really discuss it too much. We made plans to go out to dinner just the two of us. We didn't discuss it as celebrating having "made it" or anything else. We just knew we wanted to be together. We also each bought the other a card and wrote a note to the other in it - again without discussing it. We both wanted to acknowledge it but "celebrating" didn't feel right, so we just gave each other our cards with our thoughts and feelings written inside and had a great date together. It really turned out to be a great evening. 

Anniversary #2 we let pass pretty much without comment or notice. It felt like it was time to let it be in the past and move forward.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

sigma1299 said:


> Anniversary #2 we let pass pretty much without comment or notice. It felt like it was time to let it be in the past and move forward.


:iagree:

Coming up on six years this spring. We don't discuss it and actually I don't even recall the exact date anymore but it does crop up in outlook annually. I don't know if she tracks it either. But two years ago we were at at wedding on the anniversary. I hadn't thought much about it that day. My wife reached for my hand during the couple's vows and held tight so I know it was on her mind. During the reception we danced and she whispered in my ear how happy she was that we had made it. It's a hard thing to remember but I also consider it the date we started the reboot on the marriage.


----------

